# Jeff's rub-n-sauce recipe



## glued2it (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok I finally took the plunge and ordered the recipes.

I had a hard time convincing myself to pay for a recipe. 
However I felt Smoking meats deserved the support! 

I keep hearing everyone talk about them, So I felt that maybe my Q is missing something after all.

I will be trying them both today. I'm sure I won't be disappointed!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 6, 2007)

You'll love them both, I am sure!


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 6, 2007)

i used to just sprinkle different spices on the meat before putting it in the smoker. for serving, i would use the "juice" from the meat. since i ordered the recipes, i have exclusively used them. i always have a bottle of his sauce in the fridge. i keep some of the rub made up in a big spice bottle in my spice cabinet. you will not be disappointed in them.


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU ARE GOING TO BE HAPPY WITH THEM


----------

